# Oil to Gas Ratio Mixture



## zeekstern (May 27, 2013)

I have an old IDC, now Ryobi (I think) weed eater and an old 2003 Mantis tiller.
The IDC manual says to use a 32:1 fuel ratio if you use their IDC engine oil mixture. If you don't use their brand oil, add 6oz.

The Mantis wants a 50:1 period.

I would love to come up with just ONE mixture to use in both. We have a gas station that actually sells real gas, no ethanol. I'm thinking about using that gas and maybe a 40:1 mixture for a gallon. Would that hurt either one?

I have been using that no ethanol gas in my lawn mowers and gas weed eaters for a couple of years and the difference is unbelievable in terms of performance and starting.

Thanks,
Zeek


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

With most machines mixing the oil and fuel to a ratio not reccomended by the manufacturer will cause performance issues or increased wear. That being said when I mix two stroke gas for my equipment I use the universal synthetic mix and just add a bit more oil than the directions call for to me it's cheap insurance even if it means I have to replace my plugs more often


----------



## zeekstern (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Tractornut.
It sounds like you are lucky enough to use the same ratio on all of your equipment. Its a big pain to have 3 different gas containers for something I only use once a year.

So are you saying I shouldn't do that?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I use Opti-2 mix in all my small 2 cycle engines. No problems related to fuel/oil.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

Oil has changed a lot over the years. When I started in the industry in the mid 70's 32:1 was the norm with some including Stihl at 24:1. Running two strokes on that mix with today's oils will cause smoking, loss of power, and carbon build up. I run all my oil burners with 50:1, even my old Homey XL-12, and have yet to have a problem. I have had excellent results with Opti-2 in my Echo trimmer but not sure I want to push it in the old saws.


----------



## zeekstern (May 27, 2013)

Romore said:


> Oil has changed a lot over the years. When I started in the industry in the mid 70's 32:1 was the norm with some including Stihl at 24:1. Running two strokes on that mix with today's oils will cause smoking, loss of power, and carbon build up. I run all my oil burners with 50:1, even my old Homey XL-12, and have yet to have a problem. I have had excellent results with Opti-2 in my Echo trimmer but not sure I want to push it in the old saws.


Thanks SonnyT. I 
Since my first post, I have found several other people that run the 50:1 in all of theirs, so I think I'll give it a shot.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

I would only run the mix ratio that the engine was designed for, no matter how good an oil you use. The added convenience is not worth the potential damage.


----------

